# Celo passed the CGC -- on his 6 month "birthday"!



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Celo turns 6 months old today, and he decided that it would be nice to commemorate the big day by passing the CGC. 

We can't believe our little guy has grown up so much. He's worked very hard, and we're very proud of him.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wait a minute - is this the same little pup who was knocking over water bowls in burbank a couple weeks ago?

unbelievable!
we're extremely impressed over here!

happy half birthday kiddo!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Celo is a prodigy and will make a great service dog soon! CGC at such a young age is a tribute both to his breeding, his temperament and your training!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow, what a great accomplishment at 6 months Congratulations Mom and Celo. And Celo, you look so mature in that picture.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Celo and to you! That is an amazing accomplishment for so young


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

WOW! I wasn't sure what the test for CGC was so I looked it up! Amazing! I have an almost 6 mo old guy and all I can say is "yeah right" he would pass it!

*Looks like we need to work on training more!









CONGRATS!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome job!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome puppy he is growing to be. Congratulations, Celo, on your CGC!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Holy Cow how cute is he in that picture!!


Congrats on the CGC


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Celo looks wise beyond his years. He is so handsome! He sure has grown!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! Hes SO handsome!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Great job to both of you-- congratulations on the CGC!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Great job!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah!!! Congrats to you both!


----------

